# Vanilla wafers for a 9 month old?



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

Yesterday when I picked up dd from daycare her daily report said pears and vanilla wafers for her morning snack. She started eating solids at 7mo and we are still introducing new foods. She has had cheerios and barley teething biscuits and lots of different fruits and vegies, chicken, yogurt etc. I am pretty picky about her food, I like to get non-gmo, organic, antibiotic & hormone free stuff. I am a little shocked that they would give vanilla wafers to her, and didnt notice they were on the report until we were at home. Am I totally over-reacting? I feel like I should say no cookies or that type of food. Is that totally weird to give a baby *what I would consider* junk food?
My dh would probably tell me to relax, but he is soooooo mellow about stuff.
What do you guys think?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I would be PISSED OFF. I'm not super picky about food (I've even let my dd have a tiny taste of whipped cream...







: ) but something like that with a lot of ingredients... and cookies.... would not be okay with me.

I would expect daycare to feed her simple veggies and fruits and maybe teething biscuits and the like.

-Angela


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

Tomorrow I would ask if they have a list of all snack approved foods that you could look at, then maybe you could point out which ones you would prefer they not give your child. I would try not to get too upset but then again I'm not a mom yet. I would just try to let them know for in the future what you want given, maybe they gave her the cookie to sort of knaw on if she's teething? Like I said I don't know but I wouldn't make a big fuss over it unless you had already told them what youdid not want her to eat. HTH.


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

okay, so I am not being totally unreasonable! thanks for the feedback.








On Tuesday, I will ask about what foods they usually have there that way I can approve/veto selectively. (good idea







Starr). I had previously said that I am okay with them trying things out with dd, but that was when I thought they meant fruits, vegetables, and grains like cereal, rice, pasta, etc (they are nut free and vegetarian at the daycare).
Thanks again for the support and feedback.


----------



## CJNeeley (Jun 8, 2005)

When I saw the subject line I thought you were looking for a recipe (which I have somewhere buried in some boxes we just moved) and was going to tell you I had one but they it'd take a while to find.

I find it weird too, but I would just do like pp mentioned and go over what they can or can't give her.


----------



## star792 (May 31, 2004)

when i worked at a daycare i watched the baby teachers give the babies (8+ mths) smarties!!!!! one of the teachers told me my son was eating all of her chips,(she was eating them while watching them) and i told her we don't eat those. She was like "why not?" i had sme food issues with that place. like the neon colored"juice"- i brought my own. anyway. at least your place is vegetarian. this one served beef everyday, my poor son got the poops







: i should've sent his own lunch-which is highly discouraged. can you tell i am still bitter? i would definately say something to them. otherwise they assume it doesn't matter to you.


----------



## fremontmama (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *star792*
when i worked at a daycare i watched the baby teachers give the babies (8+ mths) smarties!!!!!

Wow!







I guess I just assume that people would not give babies junk food! I am going to have to be more proactive. Thanks for the feedback. What a shocker!


----------

